

The Hottest Thing in Startups? Babies (A founder-father's homebirth story) - dariusmonsef
http://hellobubs.com/post/23494489962/homebirth-midwives-becoming-the-ultimate-dudela

======
tcabeen
LOVE this. Homebirth is so scary until you learn more about it. Then the
opposite becomes true.

